# The Eagles have flown



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

Just caught the last of the three 'baby' eagles fly off a moment ago :!:  http://www.ustream.tv/channel-popup/decorah-eagles The went from nest to branches above last week and saw Mum with them several days ago, I shall miss watching them grow but took some photos of them off the screen in that process.


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

Mums come back wondering where her 3 offspring are :roll: :twisted:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

On the way home from Wimborne on the M27 beginning of the M3 we saw a bird of prey with a Rat in its claws flying across the Motorway and land in a tree.
An amazing sight


----------

